# MSN Virus!!!!



## Adam Warren (Apr 24, 2005)

Allright, i was on msn, and one of my buddys sent me a link which said lol look at this, and being tired and stupid, i clicked on it. and now im infected with a horrible virus. When i clicked on it, it auotmaticly put three virus's on my computer... _(dropper.small.12.s_ _dropper.agent.4.ah downloader.dyfica.3.r) _It was AVG that picked them up, that and Microsoft Anti Spyware. I tried going about so many thing to delete this, but nothing works, and from what i can tell on the net, no one has yet. just thought id warn all of you! and if anyone knows how to get rid of it HELPPPP


----------



## Byteman (Apr 24, 2005)

post a HJT log. Close all programs before you run hjt, and don't run it from within a zip file, put it in a folder of its own, (ei... c:\program files\hjt), then run it, save a log and post it here.


----------



## Adam Warren (Apr 24, 2005)

Byteman said:
			
		

> post a HJT log. Close all programs before you run hjt, and don't run it from within a zip file, put it in a folder of its own, (ei... c:\program files\hjt), then run it, save a log and post it here.



i have no idea what that i, lol. can you be a bit more specific!


----------



## jancz3rt (Apr 24, 2005)

*I can....*



			
				Adam Warren said:
			
		

> i have no idea what that i, lol. can you be a bit more specific!



Download Hijack This.....and then close all your programs that are running in the taskbar. HJT allows us to see all the running processes and help you. Then post the HJT log here so that we can analyse it.

JAN


----------



## Adam Warren (Apr 24, 2005)

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Download Hijack This.....and then close all your programs that are running in the taskbar. HJT allows us to see all the running processes and help you. Then post the HJT log here so that we can analyse it.
> 
> JAN



Allright i did that... I cant make no scence out of it. but its really starting to tick me off so if anyone else has had it and got rid of it fill me in


----------



## Adam Warren (Apr 25, 2005)

shit, sorry, heres the right one


----------



## Hello (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for the notice. I rarely use MSN though.


----------



## Phatxam (Apr 25, 2005)

I got that same thing when I was talking to my friend. The only thing is, I didn't click on it and asked her what was it.


----------



## Byteman (Apr 25, 2005)

ok, you have a virus and a worm.  you have a very new version of the kelvir virus.  Your ad-aware program is the old version and now worthless, (download and install and update the new version), and your running AVG for an Antivirus program, (or are you running Symantec as well?, you should only have one antivirus program).  If you are going to use AVG, download the latest definitions here  (newest version only) and reboot to safemode (F8 button repeatedly when rebooting), and run a full virus scan. You should also know that there is a new version of AVG, you should install and use it.

As for hijackthis, you can safely put a check by these items and have hjt fix them, they are bad.

O4   HKLM\..\Run: [MSN MMISSENGER] mssmmspgr.exe
O4   HKLM\..\RunServices: [MSN MMISSENGER] mssmmspgr.exe

these are running processes, (viral), if you can open hjt and click the "open misc tool section" button, then click "process manager", then look for the below item and select one and kill the process, don't reboot yet, kill the other process as well. don't reboot, make sure your antivirus is new version and updated then reboot to safe mode and scan.  Let us know... 

C:\WINDOWS\system32\mssmmspgr.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\User\LOCALS~1\Temp\bwgo00de02b7.exe

Also, you could try some online virus scanners. Here are 2.

http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/com/activescan_principal.htm
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/start_corp.asp


----------



## Adam Warren (Apr 25, 2005)

I did all you said, and it seems to be gone. thanks man!!!!!! Lets hope its not lurking on my computer somewhere!!


----------



## Byteman (Apr 25, 2005)

most welcome.  if it doesn't resurface with a day or so of surfing, then your clean for now.


----------



## Adam Warren (Apr 25, 2005)

it came back... haha.


----------



## Hello (Apr 25, 2005)

Do you like the person that sent you that link? If not I suggest you punch him in the face .


----------



## Adam Warren (Apr 25, 2005)

hhaha. no, i do like her, thats right her, so i dont think she'll be getting a punch anytime soon!


----------



## Hello (Apr 25, 2005)

Lol, yeah.


----------



## Hellbreather (Apr 26, 2005)

Well it's not her fault either, unless shes a computer hacker. Most likely it's a piece of spyware installed on her computer, thats auto started and posted it on her MSN to everyone she talking to at the time.


----------



## LOCURAFAN (May 14, 2005)

*Help!*

Hello...newbie here    I caught the darn msn virus  
Can someone please help me?


----------



## LOCURAFAN (May 14, 2005)

*here's what I got on hijack this...*

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:32:26 PM, on 5/13/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsoemon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Laura.LAURA-N0UP69FYR\reg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\seeve.exe
c:\windows\system32\zfrcmqs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFREE.EXE
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\COMPAN~1\INSTALLS\cpn\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\COMPAN~1\INSTALLS\cpn\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hoadgbw] C:\WINDOWS\kjberup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows] system.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGRUN] C:\Documents and Settings\Laura.LAURA-N0UP69FYR\reg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [seeve] C:\WINDOWS\seeve.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mgvctu] c:\windows\system32\zfrcmqs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Windows] system.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [azs5RWbmQ] stramon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFREE.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AdwareSys] C:\DOCUME~1\LAURA~1.LAU\LOCALS~1\Temp\3.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZNxdm414YYUS
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: ATI TV - {44226DFF-747E-4edc-B30C-78752E50CD0C} - C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\TV\EXPLBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.media-motor.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.popuppers.com
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D0D9077-3798-49BB-9058-393499174D5D} - file://c:\counter.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-2/SmileyCentralFWBInitialSetup1.0.0.8-2.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by104fd.bay104.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {528C14CD-CF9E-489C-A365-5999F17B69B9} (LightSurfUploadCtl Class) - http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/activex/LightSurfUploadControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/0697c45721d1f36e5223/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A54032D-31F7-400D-B184-83B33BDE65FA} (MSN File Upload Control) - http://sc.groups.msn.com/controls/FileUC/MsnUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA3662C3-B8E8-11D6-A667-0010B556D978} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/_media/dalaillama/ampx.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{52D74F34-8AAB-41D9-B183-735894800F69}: NameServer = 68.94.156.1 151.164.30.104
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: PCTEL Speaker Phone (Pctspk) - PCtel, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe
O23 - Service: System Startup Service  (SvcProc) - Unknown owner - c:\windows\SvcProc.exe


----------



## Byteman (May 14, 2005)

You've definately got CW something + other spyware too. Please start by doing the following steps, (especially the CWShredder, don't miss that):

1. Disable System Restore (right-click on "My Computer", Properties, System Restore, check Turn off System Restore).

2. Enable viewing of all files/folders (open "My Computer", Tools, Folder Options, View, click "View hidden folders and files" and uncheck "Hide extensions for known file types").

3. Run BOTH online scans below.

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan/com/activescan_principal.htm
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/hou.../start_corp.asp

4. Download CWShredder (be sure to update it before you run it), VX2finder, Kill2me, and run them. Let them fix what they find. See these links for download:
http://www.intermute.com/spysubtrac...r_download.html
http://www.pchell.com/downloads/vx2finder.exe
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/kill2me.zip

5. Now, download Ad-Aware SE, and SpyBot, (both are free, see links below) install them and update them seperately. Then re-boot to safe mode (pressing F8 when booting up) and run a FULL system scan with Ad-Aware, (not the Smart Scan), and check all the items it finds/let it remove them. Run SpyBot and scan, let it remove what it finds. REBOOT your machine and run them again, TAKE NOTE of what items still remain that they couldn't get ride of! Some items will be taken off from a 2nd scan and some items they will NOT be able to remove at all, (Note what those items are).

http://www.download.com/Ad-Aware-SE...ubj=dl&tag=top5
http://www.safer-networking.org/en/mirrors/index.html

Then after all that, post back with a HijackThis log, and we'll clean up any leftovers...


----------



## timmah01 (May 14, 2005)

what a suprise, byteman posting in a computer security thread!


----------



## Byteman (May 14, 2005)

How else am I going to keep you entertained???


----------



## LOCURAFAN (May 16, 2005)

*question*

k i'm on the last step  
if i reboot with safe mode, how do I get out of it?


----------



## Byteman (May 16, 2005)

Reboot again normally, post another HJT this log.


----------



## LOCURAFAN (Jun 7, 2005)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlranu.exe
c:\windows\system32\zqdvgi.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFREE.EXE
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpySubtract\SpySub.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {02EE5B04-F144-47BB-83FB-A60BD91B74A9} - C:\Program Files\SurfSideKick 3\SskBho.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\Nail.exe
O2 - BHO: VBRunDLL Class - {197B8CA4-E215-46DD-8F33-E0544A80E5C4} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbrundll.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: ohb - {9ADE0443-2AB2-4B23-A3F8-AC520773DE12} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nsoB0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows] system.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS1] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps1.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SurfSideKick 3] C:\Program Files\SurfSideKick 3\Ssk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [checkrun] C:\windows\system32\eliteezi32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KavSvc] C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlranu.exe reg_run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [regsync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsync.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iddxqc] c:\windows\system32\zqdvgi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Windows] system.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFREE.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SurfSideKick 3] C:\Program Files\SurfSideKick 3\Ssk.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: SpySubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpySubtract\SpySub.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra button: ATI TV - {44226DFF-747E-4edc-B30C-78752E50CD0C} - C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\TV\EXPLBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-2/SmileyCentralFWBInitialSetup1.0.0.8-2.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by104fd.bay104.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {528C14CD-CF9E-489C-A365-5999F17B69B9} (LightSurfUploadCtl Class) - http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/activex/LightSurfUploadControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/0697c45721d1f36e5223/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A54032D-31F7-400D-B184-83B33BDE65FA} (MSN File Upload Control) - http://sc.groups.msn.com/controls/FileUC/MsnUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {EC51659D-721F-4CBF-9CEA-5E776D89CEA9} - http://www.pacimedia.com/install/pcs_0006.exe
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA3662C3-B8E8-11D6-A667-0010B556D978} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/_media/dalaillama/ampx.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{52D74F34-8AAB-41D9-B183-735894800F69}: NameServer = 68.94.156.1 151.164.30.104
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: PCTEL Speaker Phone (Pctspk) - PCtel, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe
O23 - Service: System Startup Service  (SvcProc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\svcproc.exe

I have a feeling my computer may be infected with something more because I keep getting attacked by pop ups eventhough I have a pop up blocker lol....help!


----------



## Buzz1927 (Jun 7, 2005)

EDIT - should read the whole thread.


----------



## Byteman (Jun 8, 2005)

buzz, can you take this one? looks like nail, elite? and ...


----------



## Buzz1927 (Jun 8, 2005)

No problem. Let's deal with Nail first, we'll clean up what's left after. Download ewido from here. When installing, under "Additional Options" uncheck "Install background guard" and "Install scan via context menu". Update it, but don't run it yet.
Download Ccleaner here. Install it, but don't run it yet.
Download Nailfix. Unzip it to the desktop, don't run it yet.
Boot into safe mode. Run Nailfix. The desktop will disappear and reappear, that's normal.
Then run ewido. Let it fix all it finds (this will take a while).
Run Ccleaner (under Internet Explorer, uncheck "cookies" under Applications, uncheck "cookies" in Firefox).
Finally, run Hijackthis and check this entry
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\Nail.exe
O23 - Service: System Startup Service (SvcProc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\svcproc.exe
Hit "Fix Checked", reboot to normal mode, and post a new Hijackthis log.


----------



## Praetor (Jun 8, 2005)

Crap that doesnt need to be running
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe

This is a hostile
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS1] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps1.exe

Stuff iVe never seen before and dont like
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlranu.exe
c:\windows\system32\zqdvgi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [checkrun] C:\windows\system32\eliteezi32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KavSvc] C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlranu.exe reg_run


----------



## LOCURAFAN (Jun 9, 2005)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFREE.EXE
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpySubtract\SpySub.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: VBRunDLL Class - {197B8CA4-E215-46DD-8F33-E0544A80E5C4} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbrundll.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: ohb - {9ADE0443-2AB2-4B23-A3F8-AC520773DE12} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nsz42.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows] system.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Windows] system.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AAW] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Personal\Ad-Aware.exe" "+b1"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFREE.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: SpySubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpySubtract\SpySub.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra button: ATI TV - {44226DFF-747E-4edc-B30C-78752E50CD0C} - C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\TV\EXPLBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-2/SmileyCentralFWBInitialSetup1.0.0.8-2.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by104fd.bay104.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {528C14CD-CF9E-489C-A365-5999F17B69B9} (LightSurfUploadCtl Class) - http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/activex/LightSurfUploadControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/0697c45721d1f36e5223/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A54032D-31F7-400D-B184-83B33BDE65FA} (MSN File Upload Control) - http://sc.groups.msn.com/controls/FileUC/MsnUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {EC51659D-721F-4CBF-9CEA-5E776D89CEA9} - http://www.pacimedia.com/install/pcs_0006.exe
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA3662C3-B8E8-11D6-A667-0010B556D978} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/_media/dalaillama/ampx.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{52D74F34-8AAB-41D9-B183-735894800F69}: NameServer = 68.94.156.1 151.164.30.104
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: PCTEL Speaker Phone (Pctspk) - PCtel, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe


----------



## Buzz1927 (Jun 9, 2005)

That looks a lot better. Run Hijackthis, check the following entries.
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: VBRunDLL Class - {197B8CA4-E215-46DD-8F33-E0544A80E5C4} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbrundll.dll
O2 - BHO: ohb - {9ADE0443-2AB2-4B23-A3F8-AC520773DE12} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nsz42.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows] system.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Windows] system.exe
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocach...up1.0.0.8-2.cab
O16 - DPF: {EC51659D-721F-4CBF-9CEA-5E776D89CEA9} - http://www.pacimedia.com/install/pcs_0006.exe
Close all windows and browsers, hit "Fix Checked".
Reboot into safemode and find and delete this file.
C:Windows\*system.exe* 
Make sure you delete this exact file, not system.ini.
Reboot to normal mode and post a new log to make sure we got everything.
Also, I can't see an antivirus or firewall in the log. Are you running any?


----------



## shreypuranik2005 (Jun 12, 2005)

I had a similar problem except it was from the YAHOO Messenger. I think its probs best if I create a new thread where you can post the names of viruses and "Virus buddies".


----------

